# CO2 refill in Markham



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

As title states anyone know where I can get my tank refilled near Markham area? I generally go to camcarb but won't be able to make it there before closing and they don't open on weekends.

Been empty past couple of days and didn't notice.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I haven't been to CamCarb since Chuck retired and his son took over and moved. Service was horrible and haven't been back since.

Dry Ice and Gases is where I go to now. A bit of a trek for me but service is top notch.

26 Dorchester Ave (Islington/Queensway on the side street west of the Cineplex theatre)

Open Sat from 9am-noon.


----------

